# Is seachem flourish comprehensive bad for shrimp?



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

as what i think.. not even enough copper to make a difference but im sure somebody who is more experience to chime in


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I have used it with Amano shrimp since April (once per week) without problem.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your tap water will most likely contain more copper than flourish. The foods you feed your shrimp most likely contain more copper than flourish. In short, little amount of copper will do your shrimps no harm. Well, my cherries are thriving.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

NO. Copper isn't bad for shrimp in low doses. It is NEEDED to produce their blood products. 

I bet your shrimp food has it. Many of the vegetables we feed have it too. 

People are afraid of copper because of the use of copper based medications. They produce toxic copper levels as a medication. It will kill more sensitive things like inverts.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Learn something new everyday. 

Thanks! /threadjack


----------



## dundadundun (Apr 8, 2010)

hemocyanin is the oxygen transport protein that's highly dependent on 2 copper atoms to transport a single oxygen molecule in the hemolymph of shrimp. the hemolymph is basically the blood and body/organ fluids that fill the shrimp.

short version... without copper oxygen gets nowhere in shrimp. it's the dosage that kills.

shrimp foods have copper in them.


----------



## wet (Dec 21, 2008)

Folks may find it interesting that you'd need to dose almost 3 LITERS of Flourish into a 10 gallon tank -- 10 GALLONS -- before you approached the safe -- SAFE -- levels of Copper recommended for the most sensitive inverts (Caridina sp.) You'd have to double this -- that's 6L into 10gal -- before you'd dose the amount of Copper recommended by pesticide people. You'd have to dose many more times this to kill most ornamental fish.

You can find this data on various databases and government studies. They are also aggregated here if you'd like: http://y.petalphile.com/cu

(In short: it's hard to get to toxic or lethal levels of copper with most things, including Flourish.)


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Ahh thanks for the facts everyone, good info!


----------



## Crimson_Toast (Mar 25, 2013)

I was wondering about this, too! Thanks for the answers! I thought that the 1.15% chlorine was interesting as well.


----------

